# Tested early faint line what do you think?!?



## foxy19 (Jan 26, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Me and DH should be locked up by the   currently on 2ww, both of us are off work (he works 200 miles away so wanted to spent some time together chilling out) However he is even more impatient than me so have managed to drive each other . 
Anyway to cut a long story short we had ec on Tuesday 21st July and 2x 3 day embies transfered on the Friday 24th July, tested this morning with first response and got a faint +ve. Worried now it could still be trigger, had 6500IU of Ovitrelle on Sunday 19th July, is it right it leaves the body at a rate of 1000IU a day, so should have been out of my system in 6.5 days 
We intended to test on Sunday the day before OTD (Monday 3rd August) as DH goes back to work that morning so will be going to clinic alone but the peesticks were too tempting!!!!!!!!!
Could the faint line be real  I'm so hoping it's true   but can't allow myself to get too excited.


Love to you all and  
Foxy x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The HCG injection can take _up to _ 14 days to leave your body completely. For some it averages at about 1000iu per day but this is just a "general" figure.

We all have different metabolisms and eliminate the drugs at varying rates...where one woman may find it's out of their body within maybe 8 days or so, others may find it takes the full 14 days.

Have a read of this...

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hcgshot.html

Pregnyl has an approx elimination half life of around 33 hrs, Ovitrelle is around half life of about 30 hrs (but again, approximations).....but Pregnyl is measured in IU (normally about 10,000 IU injection) and Ovitrelle is measured in mcg (usually a 250mcg prefilled injection which is approx 6500 IU)...if you search the net, the information for both injections advises that it can take up to 14 days to be eliminated completely.

If you have a read of the 2ww board (or try using the search tool), you'll find 100's of posts asking same/similar as it's a common concern.

Clinics advise an OFD because this means a more accurate result without worrying about possible HCG injection still in system of if pg, then allows embie to release it's own HCG hormone, enough for hpt to detect.

If you had HCG trigger on Sun 19 July then you're only 12 days past this so it _could_ still be from the HCG injection. I would hold off testing until your OTD to be sure that the result is accurate.

Fingers crossed that the lines get darker and stronger and it's a genuine +ve. I can completely understand how hard it is...I've never been an early tester but I have had HCG injections as forms of additional support throughout 2ww and when tested got +ve results, ours did turn out to be genuine but sadly chemical pg/early mc but throughout the week of testing before we knew for sure, it was awful not knowing if it was from HCG injection or from HCG of embie.

Good luck
Natasha 

/links


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Foxy

Just want to wish you good luck for a BFP hun!!!

try and relax although know its impossible!!

Lets pray that the line stays!

jenny


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi foxy

fingers crossed that the line gets stronger honey however wanted to add that i got a very faint (squinty) positive 7dpt (10 days past egg collection) so the same as you, it was stronger but still faint by 12dpo and clear BFP by 18dpo, so i would test every 2 days to see what happens

good luck honey  

love
Suze xx


----------



## foxy19 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you ladies  

Feel gutted now I tested as have caused more to worry about I'm blaming dh for tempting me with peesticks    but as usual this site manages to make me feel better or at least not alone. 
Suze glad I'm not the only one to test 7dpt (honestly though it feels more like 7wks ) the line this morning was a definite line no squinting required! Gonna wait now till Sunday    

Foxy x


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

good luck for sunday honey    

Suze xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I got my BFP 9dpt!  

Am keeping everything crossed   for you!

CLP


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

I also got my BFP early with a very feint line (so feint DP couldn't see it) Then 2 days later a slightly stronger one, 2 days after that tested with clearblue digital and got BFP. 

Wishing you lots and lots of luck  

Charlie x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

good luck


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

i also had a very very faint line on my hpt then following day it was stronger and again the next. a line is a line!!
mine was so faint i thought iwas imagining it so did about 10 more over next few days!! 
good luck     xxx


----------



## foxy19 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

It's offical it really was a   had blood test yesterday and HCG was 135!!!!!
It's taking time to sink in did 6 HPT in total but didn't believe them until had blood test then cried 

Foxy x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news....so pleased to come back and read that it was a genuine BFP !!

Congrats to you 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

fab news honey....just knew it!! brill HCG level too  

congrats   i've written on your profile too

enjoy every second sweetie

love
Suze xx


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

What lovely news....    

What does OTD mean?!

I tested 13 days after EC when I got my BFP. I was supposed to wait until 14 days after ET which would've been another 3 days but I couldn't! It was the first time I ever tested early. Then I became a total lunatic...taking HPT's in the middle of the night. I took at least 30 in the first week as well as 2x blood tests!   

Hope all continues well for you.

xx


----------



## foxy19 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your congratulations they've set me of crying again but not complaining as they are very happy tears  

RJS- OTD means offical test date, really don't think I could have waited till 14 post ET 13 days post EC was enough to drive me mad  know what you mean I could become addicted to seeing those 2 lines come up but why not I say we've all waited a long time for them and had our fair share of disappointments, so pee away!!! 

Big congrats to everyone else's   

Foxy x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Foxy


----------

